# Kittens and Cockapoos?!



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello everyone!
This is my first post. I have really enjoyed your forum and have learnt such a lot already thank-you!. Just love the stories and photos!
We are hoping to get a Cockapoo puppy in the near future and are at the stage of trying to find one. 
We live in Hampshire and have 3 children. 
Can anyone help share advice about whether it would work to have a kitten
and a Cockapoo? Does anyone have any experience of this?If so, which should we get first? We wouldn't get a kitten if everyone thought it was a bad idea and would really welcome your experience.
Thank-you very much.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, sorry don't have a cat so can't help there but wanted to say :welcome: to the forum and happy searching for your perfect puppy! 

Clare
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome! I've heard that cockapoos seem to like the idea of playing with cats but that some cats are weary of the dogs, but maybe if they're both young they'd get used to it & make friends? Personally I don't have experience i've just heard that


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I don’t have a cat or kittten .. but others will be able to help you on here ...

Great to hear you are getting a puppy ... yippy 

My cockapoos do not seem that interested in cats in our neighbourhood though ... 

Cockapoos in my opinion are quite excepting dogs, mix well with other dogs, great with kids ... so I would not imagine a cat or kitten to phase them, but each dog is different. I will say all this them my two will chase a cat tonight on our walk lol ...


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont do it. we have awals had cats and dogs but the cats were ,much older than the dogs. 

but just before we got Delta we got a kitten and they have been trouble winding eachother up. anf because he plays with her she thinks the older cats will play where as the others never botherd with them uther than a quick lick. 


will nevet get a kitten and a puppy at the same time it makes everything harder.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I had cats first, my cavalier k.c. spaniel and siamese loved each other, slept in the same bed. Currently have a cat who came in when dog was 7, dog tries to play, cat runs, dog chases  I'm trying to teach puppy not to chase....
I think having dog first might be better, or get them very close together, the key is for the cat not to run, or the dog not to chase  Good luck!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi I have had dogs and cats together for some years. The cats came first and it was made plain to the dogs that the cats were higher ranked in 'the pack' i.e. Cats fed first and dogs not allowed to touch the cats food, puppies told off for interfering with them etc.
My cats took a little while to get used to the puppies. The look on their faces when presented with a new puppy is priceless, what the heck is that Mum about sums it up! but they all become great friends in time.
Stanley is very fond of Sophie, who at 18 is doing very well coping with the fourth puppy in her family.
Its your family and provided you keep an eye on things there's no reason why you couldn't have both.
Best of luck!
Gill x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ooh, that's interesting about the feeding cats first - I'll try that


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Missgvus said:


> Hi I have had dogs and cats together for some years. The cats came first and it was made plain to the dogs that the cats were higher ranked in 'the pack' i.e. Cats fed first and dogs not allowed to touch the cats food, puppies told off for interfering with them etc.
> My cats took a little while to get used to the puppies. The look on their faces when presented with a new puppy is priceless, what the heck is that Mum about sums it up! but they all become great friends in time.
> Stanley is very fond of Sophie, who at 18 is doing very well coping with the fourth puppy in her family.
> Its your family and provided you keep an eye on things there's no reason why you couldn't have both.
> ...


Wow 18! Bless her, maybe the puppies are keeping her young 

I used to have a cat, George, who I know would HATE Vincent.... He was very laid back and didn't like running or play fighting. I think it would all depend on the temprement of both the kitten and the dog.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there

Welcome to the forum! I don’t have a Cockapoo yet either but like you have read the posts with interest. 

We have three adult cats who’ve never lived with a dog before – I’m dreading the first introduction when we bring the puppy home. Gill, your suggestion about feeding the cats first was very useful, thank you. If you have any further tips I’d be much appreciated. 

I don’t have any experience with puppies (this will be our first) but have had cats all my life. I would think that getting a kitten and a puppy at the same time would work really well – youngsters are so much more accepting than adults. In an ideal world this is how I’d have liked to have done it. The kitten and the puppy should make friends, play together and sleep together as well… getting them at the same time will also prevent jealousy later on. I think this video says it all… 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcwgjGnmGRc

Are you intending on getting a pedigree kitten? Most reputable breeders will only sell you a pair (contrary to what people think cats can get very lonely) but may consider selling you one if it would have the company of a puppy. You also wouldn’t be able to bring a pedigree kitten home until 13 weeks. However if you were thinking of getting a moggie these two rules wouldn’t apply. Either way, kittens tend to be litter trained from seven/eight weeks and so you won’t have the worry of having to house train to young pets at the same time. 

I hope this helps. 

Turi x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

When I was younger we had a springer spaniel puppy and a kitten. The kitten came first by a few weeks. Trained as a gun dog, so very gentle, Barney would lick the kitten until she was soaked. She'd happily just sit there and snake round his legs purring.

However, I tried to introduce Nacho to my mums young cat the other day and they were terrified of each other. Both sniffed and ran in opposite directions but I reckon with a bit of persaverence they could be friends. Like said in other posts, pups can be quite boisterous and the key is not let the pup chase and play bite the kitten. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is 4 1/2 Months old. We have a nine year old cat. Despite lots of effort
they are still not best of friends. Betty just wants to play but Molly just
hisses at her and lashes out if betty gets too close. Molly has relegated herself to areas of the house where she can't be got at whcih upsets me a bit.
I had hoped things would be easier as the breeder also had cats ( part of the reason for choosing the breeder) Hoping things will still improve in time. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

We have 3 cats and all behaved very differently when we brought Lucca home 2 months ago. Our 9 year-old moggie Alfie is "whatever" and does not react at all to anything Lucca tries to do; Noa, 2 year-old Maine **** lets him gets very close but hisses if she feels he is getting too near & Brodie, 5 yr-old Ragdoll always runs away. This is a big mistake as Lucca then justs wants to play and therefore gives chase! I think overall that cats and dogs can live alongside each other but the personality of each will play a big part. Good luck in whatever you decide x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Wow 18! Bless her, maybe the puppies are keeping her young


And there's not a grey hair on her unlike me! I think I'm the Dorian Grey portrait for her!!



----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Go for it, it sounds like lots of fun. I had a 16 year old cat when I bought Izzy and it was hopeless, cat hissed and swiped, Puppy chased. So two young animals should, hopefully, have a chance of getting on. Kittens a breeze to look after compared to a puppy, which is like having a baby for the first time but worse!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful replies. Really interesting to hear your experiences.
I was thinking we might get a rescue kitten,not a pedigree, but still thinking about it.
Really appreciate your help! 

Now I need to find a Cockapoo in the South of uk from a recommended breeder...anyone able to help? Have a lovely weekend- great to see the sunshine back!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Try breedersonline, I live up north so definitely can't recommend a breeder down there, but good luck finding your perfect pup!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Forgot to say Turi thanks for the video link! x


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks. Have tried Breedersonline and just emailed a few more breeders, but really like to get a personal recommendation if possible. So keen to get the right pup for our family.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's fair enough I guess, the only recommedation I can give is Anthony at Anzil i Liverpool  But it's not south, so good luck, I hope someone can help


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help. Have been in touch with Anzils and on the list I think. They sound brilliant. Really keen to see pups with mum.
So excited (and a tiny bit impatient...) x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Not a problem  They are brill, our second pup should be home in 5 weeks  It's lovely seeing the pups playing in the pen thing together & jumping all over their mum haha, would be lovely to have another Anzil pup on here to compare with  What colour and *** are you wanting? I hope you find what you're looking for


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi 
I don't really mind what colour/***. They are all so lovely!
The most important thing is their character for us. We need a child friendly dog.
Having said that I like the apricot ones, my husband likes black ones so we may end up with a chocolate one!
I hope if we are lucky enough to see a litter of pups we will know by instinct which is 'the one' .


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes they are all lovely! & from experience Anzil pups are good with everyoe & everything, other dogs, children, adults etc. Izzie saw a cat in Whitby one day & walked over as if she wanted to play as that is her character, the cat however was not so happy to see her and she got pawed away haha.
Did you want English or American? I know Anthony has some chocolate american cockapoos available, but only black with white bib english cockapoos until the ext litters arrive


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Great story. I think American chocolate pups sound lovely! Thanks.I have emailed Anzils and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes they're all gorgeous  I think there's a few American cockapoos on here, there's some that have been born recently at Anzil (with chocolate) and another litter planned soon I think (not sure what colour though), both Americans. He may not always check e-mails, not sure, if he doesn't in a few days maybe try ringing (and leaving a message if he doesn't answer)


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi I agree with Ali get your puppy first. I had a lurcher then 3 cats followed. no probs what so ever cats loved him. but when cockerpoo puppy came - 8 months ago world war 3 broke out. young cat is good will play with missie, chasing each other. but the 2 older cats are wary and do lash out. but missie will taunt them can't understand why they wont play. eight months on 2 of the cats okay. but the other one gets really spooked by missie and every now and again all hell breaks lose. dont think this cat will ever except the new puppy.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks MissieMum. 
My husband is keen for us to get the puppy first. 
We have 3 children so keeping everyone happy already can be a challenge!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you heard anything back? Any more news to share?


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi
We are on the waiting list at Marleys Cockapoos, who have been brilliant. Anyone here had a puppy from them? Love to see some photos!
The litter is due in November.
Very excited.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing news - you must be delighted! 

There is a beeeeeautiful puppy on here from Marleys called Oakley. If you do a search for him you should find him

Turi x


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Turi
Good to hear from you.
Yes I am delighted but January seems such a long way away...
We are having building work done on our house at the moment(nothing too major) so waiting until things are quieter before we get our pup. Still can't believe it will happen.
I have seen the pics of Oakley- sooo beautiful. Going to go and have another look now.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello again,

I told you Oakley was gorgeous! Do you know what colours Thirza is expecting in her next litter? I’ll be totally green with envy if there are yet more red and apricot puppies on here!!!

Yes, January does seem a long way away. I feel your pain – I’d have got a Cockapoo yesterday if I’d had my way. I’ve been researching them for MONTHS and the prospect of waiting longer still is just horrible! 

We are due to exchange this week on our first house – fingers and toes crossed. We should be in end October and we wanted to give the cats a chance to settle in before we got a puppy. We’re also committed to a skiing holiday in January so have decided to wait until Feb,Mar or Apr. I don’t know how I can wait that long!!!

I hope the work goes well on your house. 

As an aside, what is your Christian name Sequin?! 

Turi x


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

We have a 5yr old cat and despite Keltie wanting to be her friend Cassie insists on growling, hissing and lashing out when Keltie dares to approach. It's just nature I guess, so we just let the cat have the run of upstairs and Keltie has downstairs, and we try to avoid them meeting on the stairs when the cat is exiting the house!! We've had a few stand offs with the pair stareing at each other but then Keltie always gets so excited it freaks the cat out. Keltie is such a lovely pup (Anzil puppy) that she keeps perservering and no amount of Cassie being horrible to her puts her off ~ ever the optimist that the cat will be her friend one day.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Chris

Thank you for your post. How old is Keltie (she's gorgeous btw!)? 

As bizarre as it sounds I really wish you could, just for one instant, speak to your pets. Would be incredibly useful for things such as... 

'If you don't scratch the puppy, they'll be a few more biscuits in it for you' 

Turi x


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry for the delay 
My name is Sarah and we are hoping to get an apricot girl in January!
So exciting!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sequin said:


> Sorry for the delay
> My name is Sarah and we are hoping to get an apricot girl in January!
> So exciting!


Hi Sarah

I understand that you're getting your pup from Marley Doodles? Her pups are just so gorgeous! I _did_ speak to Thirza (who I thought was great) but her January litter is too early and her other bitches haven't yet gone into season so her later 2012 litters would be a bit late for us. 

We're now hoping to get our puppy from Broadreach Dogs - the bitches have been mated and if in pup will hopefully give birth at the end of December and pups will be ready to take home and the end of Feb. Fingers crossed!

Turi x


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Turi,
Yes I hope to get a puppy in January from Marley Doodles. Can't wait!
That's exciting news about your puppy- let us know how you get on. Do you know what colour the parents are. What colour are you hoping for? Good luck!
Sarah


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sequin said:


> Hi Turi,
> Yes I hope to get a puppy in January from Marley Doodles. Can't wait!
> That's exciting news about your puppy- let us know how you get on. Do you know what colour the parents are. What colour are you hoping for? Good luck!
> Sarah


How exciting - not long now! We spoke to Thirza but she didn't have any litters ready at the right time for us. 

Anne at Broadreach has mated two girls - one black and white and one golden. Both have been mated with apricot sires so there will probably be a mix. My boyfriend Marcus was an apricot! 

Getting really rather impatient now... 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> My boyfriend Marcus was an apricot!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Haha, hilarious. What a typo! Don't let the apricot (a.k.a. Marcus) see it! 

Turi x


----------

